
World's first HIV positive sperm bank launched in effort to reduce stigma - jelliclesfarm
https://news.yahoo.com/worlds-first-hiv-positive-sperm-233111757.html
======
Bostonian
The stigma of HIV exists because not getting it is easy -- avoid receptive
anal intercourse.

"According to health authorities, HIV-positive men can father children with
minimal risk of transmission to their partner or their baby as long as they
have up-to-date advice, support and HIV medications, even if their virus is
detectable."

Minimal is not zero. Why should women be encouraged to this risk? There are
plenty of sperm donors who are not HIV positive.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I don’t understand the point of this initiative either.

